# Recommendations Pleeze



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi,

New here. I have spent the last few hours looking around. WOW....what a LOT of information.

I have a question for those of you far smarter than I.

I have the following speaker setup










I want to add a couple (2) of subwoofers to this system. 

Budget is not a major consideration here.

I KIND OF, decided on the










Elemental Designs version above. 1300w, comes with 2 units.

I based my decision on the fact that these both come as a set, seem to have good power, and complements my existing setup.And truth be told, I can probably sneek em by Momma easier...:foottap:

I have ZERO idea of graphs or responses, all I know is it sounds great, kicks butt, and I am a happy camper.:dumbcrazy:

Any reccomendations from any of you on a differing version would be greatly appreciated. From what I have been reading here on the forum it seems it is necessary to calibrate the sub setup?:reading:

I am no audiophile, I just like good sounds to go with my HT setup. If I do need to calibrate, I guess I will get the system that caters to those less technically inclined such as myself. 

My amps are by Emotiva and pretty much everything is Emotiva and I am happy and pickled tink with their product offerings and perfomance. Now I want to put the icing on my audio cake with the final addition of a couple of subs. I only want two cuz I figger if one is good, two is better.

Thanks again for your recommendations.:nerd:

this is one of a nice forum. I am glad I found the place.:yay2:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Take a look at the SVS subs, I read a lot of good things about them :yes:

Or maybe you can go the DIY route and build a couple of them too :whistling:

Good luck :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Seriously for the money the PB13 Ultra or the PC13 Ultra is a far better sub. Two of them would be far better than the ED subs.


----------



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

Oooooooooo those look sueeeeet!

Thanks. Looks good, the SVS.....I will keep reading. 

I do notice its 750 watts comparted to the 1300 of the ep, however it seems the Ep shares the one amp across the pair. These look good as well, I even like the metal grill. 

Thanks for the link.:nerd:

Obviously I dont know what I am talking about, but if I can rattle the rafters CLEANLY, not loud, I am happy. At least this one has a lot of reviews so I am off to read. Thank you again Sir.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have one PB13 Ultra, and could not be more pleased with its performance. :hsd:


----------



## XxxBERRYxxX (Sep 13, 2007)

I've been a lover of SVS ever since I had the UPS guy drop my first one off. I then realized I needed more so I got a second one. The output of my two 20-39's is just a "tad" more output of one of the "Ultras". I really like your "Emotiva" equipment. They make some awesome stuff. I would really like one of their amps and processors. I can't get over how much one of their amps weigh in at!


----------



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

THANK you again for your reccomendations........after LOTS of reading, I do believe I am going to get a pair of the PB13 Ultra's AND the new processor.....still reading.......have credit card in hand....


----------



## ggallaway (May 13, 2008)

So what did you end up going with? I purchased an MFW-15 from AV123 and couldn't be happier (not sure I would recommend it yet). I thought I heard a rumor that Emotiva was working on some Subs, I imagine they will be top quality no telling when they will release them however.


----------



## ggallaway (May 13, 2008)

Also, How would you compare the 6.3's to the 8.3's. I am considering doing a 8,6,8 across the front stage but if the 6.3's are good enough I might just do 6,6,6.


----------



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

ggallaway said:


> So what did you end up going with? I purchased an MFW-15 from AV123 and couldn't be happier (not sure I would recommend it yet). I thought I heard a rumor that Emotiva was working on some Subs, I imagine they will be top quality no telling when they will release them however.


I called SVS today and spoke with Eric. I am leaning heavily towards the dual ultra 13.s and the new processor. Get em all at once and bite the bullet so to speak. He is sending me a couple of finish samples of the black and the rosewood. Momma thinks the rosewood is too red to go with our cherry, and wants me to get the black. So once we get that I will probably order. On the emo site it appears that the subwoofers are not doing much, but I will call them personally and see where they are at.


----------



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

ggallaway said:


> Also, How would you compare the 6.3's to the 8.3's. I am considering doing a 8,6,8 across the front stage but if the 6.3's are good enough I might just do 6,6,6.


I have 2 8.3s for the mains and a single 6.3 for the center. I have only heard the 8s and they are incredible. ( waiting on my umc1 processor along with everyone else, should get here next month )
I previously had Dalis. 

I bought this setup as a package.










I have only listened to the mains so far, the others, sadly, are awaiting useage and are the finest paperweights I have ever owned.:innocent:

But the mains are clean, powerful, and exceptional. I had hoped they would at least be as good as my Dali's, and they absolutely trounced them.


----------



## ggallaway (May 13, 2008)

What kind of AMP are you using to drive these do you have Emotiva amps or something else? it seems that with these being 4ohm they are begging for a decent amp.


----------



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

Yes Sir, I got me an AMP the 7 channel bad boy from Emotiva as well.


----------



## bone215 (Dec 15, 2006)

how big is the room?


----------



## DoubleATheater (Jul 21, 2009)

Those emotiva's look fantastic. I read they sound great as well. You should be very pleased with your SVS subs. They have outstanding customer service. If you end up changing your mind. I have a Epik Phoenix and their subs are worth a look also.


----------



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

bone215 said:


> how big is the room?


Its a rectangle that is 13 wide, and 24 deep, with the back 13 foot wide opening open into a 2 story 20 by 30 main living room.

:nerd:


----------



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

Updating this post. I ended up going with a pair of Epik Dynasties by the time it was all said and done. Before actually buying these, I seriously considered the others... at least I finally quit waffling and made a decision...


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

You ought to be very happy! Epik certainly makes VERY capable subs.


----------

